# calendar frog ID



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

I received a calendar,as a gift, with this picture in it. There is no ID information with the picture. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about what this cute little guy is.










Thanks
Doug


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Ranitomeya tolimensis


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Are they considered tolimensis now? I can see the resemblence. I figured they could be a sister species, or different population.
This website lists them seperately.
www.dendrobatenwelt.de


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Yerr you are right. These are actually the undescribed Ranitomeya sp. 'Supata'.


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the response and the link. To bad its not in the US. It looks like a really cool frog.
Doug


----------



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

wow, cool frog


----------

